# RIP George Michael



## PhotonGuy (Jan 5, 2017)

George Michael died on Christmas. This really sucks. I really liked George Michael and he did make good music. RIP George Michael.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes. Not even most of us Brits realised just how he gived. Sadly though, he sullied his name through some unfortunate choices. RIP.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2017)

RIP


----------

